# I dont mean to be a pitty party



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

but could you all please keep me in your prayers....life has just taken a downward spiral and I am hating every minute of it.....I am leaving in 2 hrs to the airport for my bf's (or could soon be EX bf) graduation saturday.....

I have finals next week and need to keep up the hard work with studying....


in case any of you were wondering, the wedding was a DISASTER!!!!!! The slideshow I made for them was never played as it was supposed to....the bride's mother and sister started a LOT of drama with me....and we (the groom's family) was escorted out by security because the bride's sister felt her life was endangered..... :wacko1: 

anywho....things are bad bad bad! but i guess on the upside i finally broke down and called my mother today...i could no longer handle it and called....and with everything else being so horrible i couldnt handle one more relationship going down into the slumps so i semi mended one......

I would appreciate any and all prayers....thank you.... :smcry:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Krystal I'm so sorry to hear things aren't going well. The bride and her family sure sound like a bunch of :wacko1:
I'm sorry that you went through all that work to give them the slideshow, maybe someday they will appreciate it.

I am glad you called your mom, I hope you 2 can work out your differences. And good for you for making the first move. 

If you need to talk I'm here. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Dec 11 2008, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687601


> Krystal I'm so sorry to hear things aren't going well. The bride and her family sure sound like a bunch of :wacko1:
> I'm sorry that you went through all that work to give them the slideshow, maybe someday they will appreciate it.
> 
> I am glad you called your mom, I hope you 2 can work out your differences. And good for you for making the first move.
> ...


thanks hun....its all going down hill FAST and i cant keep up with it....i need to pull myself up for at least next week but i cant find the motivation.....i am seriously contemplating just not comming back and not taking my finals....UGH i hate this!


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Awwww, Krystal, I am so sorry to hear that things had turned out so badly. I can only imagine how it went down and how upset you must have been. Just know that you're in my thoughts and hopes that things will start to turn up and come out for the positive!!! Lots of prayers and good hopes for you!! rayer: rayer: :Flowers 2:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

OMGoodness. :grouphug: I hope things start looking up soon. I'm so behind on the boards....I had no idea you and your bf were splitting, I thought you guys were pretty serious. I'm so sorry!!! :grouphug:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Krystal...we'll pray you through this. I'd hate for you to lose the whole semester by not taking your finals. And I'm sorry your family life is going through heck. I'll keep you in my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I know how you feel.

But if you don't take your finals, you'll just waste an ENTIRE semester! I know you'll go back, but just thought I'd throw that in there.

Just don't worry about things (I know easier said than done) and think about yourself. Do what is best for YOU.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh no, I'm sorry things are going so horribly wrong!!!! You will definitely be in my thoughts and prayers!!! I hope things start getting better, asap!!! :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: 

I'm glad you called your mom and you two are working on mending your relationship!!!

Please, do go back and take your exams!!! Try not to let it affect your school work. Don't let the drama distract you from school which you have worked hard at and are paying for!!!

Things will get better, maybe not today or tomorrow, but they will!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww girl hang in there! ive been in a huge slump and made it through. u can too. mia will help u find ur way. if there is n e thing u need we r here for u too!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh Krystal, I can totally relate to you.  I'm having a really hard time with life right now too. Why did you write ex-bf? I hope that is not the case. I know when it rains, it just pours. I hate it! :smcry: BUT...like everyone says hang in there...things will get better and we all here for you. Sending you hugs and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Krystal..........You have so much going for you! You are in college and have a good head on your shoulders and you are an absolute knockout~~~Don't take this and feel like it would be the end if your BF doesn't stand behind you~~~Hey girl, you deserve that. Go and be kind BUT you get yourself back down there and take those exams because you are going places girlfriend....with or without that strange family!!!! How dare they treat you like that after what you did for that crazy bride. So glad you called your Mom!!!!! Go and put that big smile on your face and act like you are somebody and then do what you know you have to do. You can fall to pieces after the exams if things do not work in your favor but hold up until then because there is a great big world out there and remember, you deserve to be treated with kindness!!!!! Prayers will be said here for you.....If you smile and act happy, it will drive them all crazy~~~~ :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Krystal, I'm sorry you are having such a hard time right now. Please don't bag out on your finals and waste an entire semester. Good to hear you called your Mom. That part is good news. Sorry you and your bf seem to be having troubles. That wedding sounds pretty awful. What a lovely way to start out a marriage. I know you put a lot of effort into that video. I guess I don't understand all the angst involved in these two families. What a shame. That sister sounds like a real prize. Nothing like ruining her sister's big day.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry *hugs you*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Krystal -- we all love you and care about you and are here whenever you need us. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Sending prayers and positive energy your way. I knew it might not seem like it now, but my mom always had a saying -- "this too shall pass" and you know, it always does.

Things will get better. I'm feeling that 2009 is going to be your YEAR!!!!

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

P.S. You might want to just sit down and havea good cry and get it all out of your system and then start fresh.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Krystal, put everything else behind you for now and concentrate on your finals only. I am sure you have worked very hard and you need to put *you* 1st right now. Trust me, from a wise old woman, everything else will fall into place.


Good Luck, I know you will Ace it.

Lynda


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you all SO much from the bottom of my heart! Mia has been my savior today....and the sad thing it that it has spiraled since last night.....it all went from my bf's brother complaining about me to now my bf telling me he has lost feelings for me and how this LDR is hard and he hasnt been giving it 100% because he doesnt feel the same about me....

he says that us not living together made him realize that we are different people.....yet he tells me he wants to work on it....i dont understand! :smcry: I walked out of one of my classes because i couldnt stop crying! I LOVE this guy with my entire heart, he is "THE ONE" I want to be with! I have gave 150% to this relationship and dont understand what I did wrong or what has gone wrong....I dont understand how someone can fall out of love with someone...and its all very ironic how I called and cried to my mother about this when she did the same to my father.....

I am trying to keep my head up but its SO hard! its all so fresh! I pray that he will change his mind and realize he does want to be with me.... :smcry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh hon, I'm so sorry you have all this turmoil in your life right now! However. PLEASE try to focus on your exams and put all else on hold if you have to but do those exams and do the best you can on them. 

IF indeed your relationship is "THE" one.... it WILL work it's way thru all this... and you have time to work on it after the exams. You don't want to waste all that hard work and sacrifice you've done and let it go down the tubes... this will affect the rest of your life. It could even cause resentment later on toward your bf if you didn't finish up what you've worked so hard to achieve.

Sweetie don't let anyone or anything stand in your way of reaching your goal. It will come back to bite you one day if you do. If indeed this young man is your lifelong partner.. then he will respect you for doing it. It might even make him step back and take notice that you are your own person and he might indeed realize what a prize he could be losing. 

I've read many of your post and have always thought to myself the "There is a special young lady that has qualities many should aspire to... much more mature than many people twice your age. Your are pretty, you are smart, you've got wisdom.... but above all that you've got a special something within you and you deserve someone who appreciates all that!! ..don't settle for anything less sweetie! .


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear you are having such a hard time right now. :grouphug: 
It seems that even though things aren't going well that you do have a lot of other things going for you. Surround yourself with positive people and work hard on the things that will help you further yourself and succeed such as school. 
I know how easy it is to just give up on everything, especially when you are having a really rough time. Try to keep your head up and focus on the important things until you have the time to work everything out the way you want to. 
Keep a level head and remember to do what is best for YOU! 

You and your fluff are absolute dolls! Good luck with everything!

Amy & Daisy


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

focus on you and your finals!!! Remember we are here for you *HUGS* :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Everyone is giving you such good advice. Please try to concentrate on finals and not lose the energy and money you have put into this semester.
Your education is so important-it is something you are doing for YOU, so try really hard to hang in there. Try to think of something else that is stressful
that you can cut out of your life-at least for awhile. Wishing you better days ahead.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

please take ur finals!!!! itll pay off in the end!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, Krystal, please take your exams! Don't let others keep you from reaching your goals. If you don't take your exams, then THEY will be the winners, and YOU are the REAL WINNER. As others have said, you are smart, you are beautiful, and you truly do have what it takes to accomplish anything you want to. You seem to be such a compassionate person, that I know things like this eat at you and make you sad, but you've just got to rise above it all and focus on YOU, YOUR goals, YOUR future. As for the bf issue ... well, the old saying is that absence makes the heart grow fonder, so perhaps if you are apart a little bit, he will realize the true diamond he has in you. I'll keep you in my prayers. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

You are smart, gorgeous, and have everything going for you. Don't let this interfere with your finals, they are more important than ANYTHING else. 

Now I am going to tell you something you may not want to hear, but you need to. This BF of yours, if he is being flaky and wavering on his feelings, then he is a shmuck and he doesn't deserve you. You deserve someone who is completely crazy about you, as crazy as you are for him. Don't settle for less. 

I went through what you are going through myself, just over a year ago. Only, in my case it was worse. I was actually engaged and living with the man, when one day he suddenly said he wasn't sure if "this" was what he wanted. He put me through pure heck for weeks, and I left HIM because I couldn't stand the pain any longer. I was sick over the whole thing for a while. Now just a year and a half later, I am married to the most perfect man ever and things are wonderful. 

Do yourself a favor and don't let him drag it out for long. Dragging things out doesn't help anyone, and if he is likely to come to his senses it will probably be after you cut him off. I know it doesn't seem like it now, but the universe always works itself out.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

We here at SM, have just designated the remainder of this month and next month....KRYSTAL MONTH....it's all about Krystal now. And those that love you, will join you and support you...those that are causing you distraction from your Finals...need to go in the pile "deal with that later".

Love yourself enough, and weed out all the things hurting your heart, and distracting your mind.

We are all here for you.... :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am very sorry Krystal, I do hope things get better for you.
Focus on school, it's the one thing that will help you in the future to move on and move forward and point you in a wonderful direction
I wish you all the best :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I am so sorry.... ((hugs)) I agree with the other poster that perhaps some time apart will make him realize what he has with you. Please keep us posted as we are all concerned for you.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Krystal,

I am so sorry to hear that you're having such problems. 

But I really think you should take your finals!!!! You will waste all of the time and effort you put into this semester,
not to mention the money!!!! I believe that if you don't take your finals, you will regret it!!!
I have 2 daughters, ages 20 and 22. I know that life can be tough... they have their share of drama with boyfriends and roommates .... as I'm sure everyone does... and I would give them the same advice... finish the semester.

Listen, I tell my kids... if you give it your best shot and it doesn't work out.... maybe it wasn't meant to be.
You are young and you're beautiful. If your boyfriend doesn't realize what a great thing he has in you.... he's crazy!!

I'm glad that you called your mother, too. I hope that you can both get past whatever happened. Mothers and daughters need each other. 

If you need to talk, we're all here for you.

Debbie


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hang in there Krystal! You'll get through this! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Krystal - concentrate on School - keep yourself busy! You are smart and talented!!
there will be time to worry about life after finals - but your future depends on your getting thru finals.
I know - trust me - I know how hard it is to have a crisis during finals. But you can do it if you concentrate on the bigger picture.
take care of yourself.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Dec 11 2008, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687665


> Thank you all SO much from the bottom of my heart! Mia has been my savior today....and the sad thing it that it has spiraled since last night.....it all went from my bf's brother complaining about me to now my bf telling me he has lost feelings for me and how this LDR is hard and he hasnt been giving it 100% because he doesnt feel the same about me....
> 
> he says that us not living together made him realize that we are different people.....yet he tells me he wants to work on it....i dont understand! :smcry: I walked out of one of my classes because i couldnt stop crying! I LOVE this guy with my entire heart, he is "THE ONE" I want to be with! I have gave 150% to this relationship and dont understand what I did wrong or what has gone wrong....I dont understand how someone can fall out of love with someone...and its all very ironic how I called and cried to my mother about this when she did the same to my father.....
> 
> I am trying to keep my head up but its SO hard! its all so fresh! I pray that he will change his mind and realize he does want to be with me.... :smcry:[/B]



Dear Krystal,

All of your SM friends are giving you such great advice.

I know that you are heartbroken right now. But, Sweetie, things will turn around for you, for the better.

Please listen to the advice on SM and take your finals. This will help you see, even though you are upset right now ... that if you take the finals ... it will show that you are a strong young lady who is taking a big important step toward your future.

I'm sorry that your boyfriend has hurt you so much. But, honestly, it sounds as though his own family has some real problems. Thus, he probably might, too. It's not an excuse though for him to treat you badly. I'm just saying that it's more about him than you, for sure. It is my opinion that some of them sound downright rude and self-centered. 

Sometimes when we are sensitive, loving, and caring ... as you are ... there are those who will be jealous or downright mean. Only because, I believe, they have their own securities and, thus, don't treat you with the respect that you deserve.

So, chin up, beautiful Krystal ... and, show those who have hurt you, that you are going to look out for yourself first. I can promise you ... that is when people who treat you badly, will think twice about doing it again. And, they will respect you for standing up for what you know, in your heart, is for your best interests. 

Healing Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

You know, as I read these posts to you, Krystal, I have thought about something else, and you may want to consider this when you are thinking about your situation with your boyfriend. Why in the world would he lay this on you when HE knows you are getting ready for finals? Saying that it was highly inconsiderate doesn't quite fit the bill. If he had something like that to say to you, he could have held it until after you finished something so important to your life. I know you are suffering right now, but as the others have told you, you are a beautiful girl, you're young, and you have your whole life in front of you. Your finals are the most important thing for you to do for you right now. The other issues will fall into place. After hearing about that wedding, you might want to give more thought about the family into which you are being put, too. Take care and good luck.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Coco @ Dec 12 2008, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687996


> You know, as I read these posts to you, Krystal, I have thought about something else, and you may want to consider this when you are thinking about your situation with your boyfriend. Why in the world would he lay this on you when HE knows you are getting ready for finals? Saying that it was highly inconsiderate doesn't quite fit the bill. If he had something like that to say to you, he could have held it until after you finished something so important to your life. I know you are suffering right now, but as the others have told you, you are a beautiful girl, you're young, and you have your whole life in front of you. Your finals are the most important thing for you to do for you right now. The other issues will fall into place. After hearing about that wedding, you might want to give more thought about the family into which you are being put, too. Take care and good luck.[/B]



Exactly,....anyone that is not on the support Krystal train on her way to Aceing her finals....can just wait until, the train decides to stop! All Aboard!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

One thing that accompanies youth is the inability to see the big picture sometimes.
As I tell my daughter, who just finished her finals, "one day at a time". Don't project
as you can never really know what tomorrow will bring. Do what you need to do today
and let the rest go. If he's the right one, he'll come looking for YOU. Let him explain
how he could hurt YOU during such a stressful time. Take your finals. It will help your
outlook tremendously, and remember, this too shall pass.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Krystal -- you are smart, beautiful, talented and NICE. If your BF is soooooooooooo stupid as to let that go, he is the loser -- not you. After all, don't you deserve someone that recognizes how great you are!!!! You bet you do. :smilie_daumenpos: 

Concentrate on the finals and this take a rest and clear your head and think things through.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG..... :smcry: 

I just woke up to find all these sweet comments and wonderful PM's...THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!

My bf picked me up from the airport last night and I could tell right away that things were just different....however I let it go and we talked about some random stuff!! Like things I had learned in my natural disaters class that he had seen on the history channel!  he kept hugging me and wanting to hold me all night, but I really wanted nothing to do with it...i cried all day over him and the last thing i wanted was for HIM to try and comfort me....

I read every single one of your posts and will respond....but I just cant right now....I am trying so hard to hold back my tear as I simply type this...

I am supposed to go speak to his brother today (he isnt wanting to go to my bf's graduation because I will be there) and I tell him MY side of the story (since he was given the complete opposite story of what really happened! However, I have made it clear that I will not be appologizing for anything I didnt do....which is pretty much ALL of it! 

Thanks again....I truly do have a wonderful group of friends here at SM....I LOVE EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YOU! :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

Krystal, I don't know you except thru your posts, but I want to say I care. 
The one person you must worry about right now is yourself. Please take the exams, it is what is important, the other stuff can wait.
I know what I am talking about, years ago my fiancé broke our engagement months before the wedding and right before I was due to take my oral exams for my masters degree. It was horrible I could barely concentrate. I now have a masters degree and that guy is long gone.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry that your bf is feeling different about your relationship. I hope things work out for you. :grouphug: Hang in there! Take your finals and take care of you! I won't even go into what I have to say about men lately. :angry: LOL!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Krystal, this whole "family" thing with your boyfriend has been building up for a while now, I know you were working on that "video presentation" for their wedding and it's a shame they didn't even use it.

I too think it was a bit insensitive of your b/f to say that to you just before finals, and then get all huggy with you last night .... arghhhh men .... 'WHAT THE HECK ARE THEY REALLY THINKING" ??

Just put him on hold for a while, go back to SD - take you exams - cleanse out your mind of all that stuff, I know it's not easy, take some Krystal time alone, go walk on the beach ... have a massage and go forward.

Most of us are old enough to be your mother here on SM - (ok including me too !! :huh: ) - so listen to your "SM MOTHERS" and do it for yourself.

*AND ONE MORE THING - IT'S A BUSY TIME FOR ME SO DON'T MAKE ME COME DOWN THERE  B) :biggrin: 
HUGS TO YOU - GO ACE IT GIRL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Don't let other people's stupid ways ruin all your hard work over the last few months! Take some time to clear your head and see to it that you prepare for finals. If you are really concerned; talk to your school person in charge, they might be able to give you an extra day to study. 

As for the wedding - that sounds like it was terrible. Though, I am sure when the bride and groom get a chance to see the slideshow they will be moved to tears by your kindness and efforts. :biggrin: I know if it were me, I would.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this...You know they always say when God closes a door he opens a window instead( I think that is how it goes) I truly believe this...Everything happens for a reason and although times are tough right now, Please take your finals and concentrate on finishing out the semester.


Your boyfriend seems very insensitive and you do not deserve that.... You are a beautiful and intelligent person both inside and out....You will see a light at the end of the tunnel..It may take a while but it will happen :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Coco @ Dec 12 2008, 11:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687996


> You know, as I read these posts to you, Krystal, I have thought about something else, and you may want to consider this when you are thinking about your situation with your boyfriend. Why in the world would he lay this on you when HE knows you are getting ready for finals? Saying that it was highly inconsiderate doesn't quite fit the bill. * If he had something like that to say to you, he could have held it until after you finished something so important to your life. * I know you are suffering right now, but as the others have told you, you are a beautiful girl, you're young, and you have your whole life in front of you. Your finals are the most important thing for you to do for you right now. The other issues will fall into place. After hearing about that wedding, you might want to give more thought about the family into which you are being put, too. Take care and good luck.[/B]


 :goodpost: 

Right now, your education is your #1 priority. Dont lose sight of that- a boy is not worth it. You expressed your wishes to obtain an MBA? Remember that, and keep your eye on the ball.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Dec 12 2008, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=688037


> OMG..... :smcry:
> 
> I just woke up to find all these sweet comments and wonderful PM's...THANK YOU ALL!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



I am glad to hear you will not be apologizing for anything you didn't do. Please stick to your guns on that, Krystal.

Really, I wonder why your boyfriend doesn't put his foot down with his brother ... instead of having you speak to his brother. It is, my not so humble opinion, that your boyfriend's brother might be using manipulation to try and get his way. Inmaturity, I think. 

So, again ... zero in on your finals. You can do it!!! And you won't regret it later. 

Follow through with your finals, and you will turn your sad tears into ... happy tears of joy.

Warm Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hugs to you Krystal.....this too shall pass. Keep your eye on the prize. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow hon-that sucks! :bysmilie: Are thing going any better? rayer:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Krystal - was wondering how you're holding up? ((hugs))


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Krystal, just thinking of you and wondering how you are doing. Hugs.

Linda


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Krystal, I am coming into this late as I just saw this post tonight. Huge hugs to you sweetie. Never let anyone get in the way of your education. No one is worth that. You are a wonderful, sweet, caring, beautiful, smart woman and if you BF can not see that, well then he is just not worthy to have you. I know your heart is aching and I know that you think that he is the one but honestly, one day you will find your TRUE soul mate. Someone who will appreciate you, support you and be selfless when it comes to your dreams. 

I too am really happy that you called your mother and made amends. I have a rocky relationship with my mother and no matter how rocky it can be, there is just something about being comforted and given advice from your mother. As for you ex-bf's brother and the drama from that wedding, they all seem like loonies. Just hang in there, I know it may not seem like it but this too shall pass. We are all here if you ever needs us. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Just checking in to see how you're doing Krystal. Praying for you to get through your finals with flying colors! :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here's a "different" point of view.... from a guy...


Take care of yourself and take those darn finals wumin...  


I had kind of a bad feeling about this when the discussion of a gift came up and it appeared that your bf was not doing anything to defend you from his family. I wish that I had been wrong (as I normally am). What is it they say about even a clock that doesn't work is right twice a day...??


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 15 2008, 03:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689900


> Here's a "different" point of view.... from a guy...
> 
> 
> Take care of yourself and take those darn finals wumin...
> ...


I had that same bad feeling Steve. I'm just reading this topic Krystal. I'm so sorry you've been having such a difficult time. You have received such good advice from your SM friends. Here is my 2 cents. I hope you've decided to take you exams. That is the most important thing right now. You have worked hard and deserve this for yourself. Your boyfriend should always defend you to those who would criticize you, including his family. He should support you emotionally, not add to your stress. He should respect you for who you are and help you realize your dreams. I think you need time alone for you. After exams give this relationship some thought. You are a lovely, smart, thoughtful, deserving young woman. What advice would you give to a best friend or a sister under similar circumstances? You would say go for making the dreams you have worked so hard for come true. You deserve the best and don't settle for anything less. That wedding sounded awful. Do you want to spend a lifetime defending yourself? You will be in my prayers, Krystal.


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

Krystal,

I am going through some tough times too, but I want you to do as I have. Throw yourself into your school work, kick butt on your finals, and be strong.
You are too pretty and awesome to mess up b/c of drama! heck, once we are done w/ finals you and I can throw ourselves a Bi-coastal pity party if you want!!!

Much love,
Jennifer


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

krystal!


how r the finals going!

kick butt girly!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Dec 11 2008, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687665


> Thank you all SO much from the bottom of my heart! Mia has been my savior today....and the sad thing it that it has spiraled since last night.....it all went from my bf's brother complaining about me to now my bf telling me he has lost feelings for me and how this LDR is hard and he hasnt been giving it 100% because he doesnt feel the same about me....
> 
> he says that us not living together made him realize that we are different people.....yet he tells me he wants to work on it....i dont understand! :smcry: I walked out of one of my classes because i couldnt stop crying! I LOVE this guy with my entire heart, he is "THE ONE" I want to be with! I have gave 150% to this relationship and dont understand what I did wrong or what has gone wrong....I dont understand how someone can fall out of love with someone...and its all very ironic how I called and cried to my mother about this when she did the same to my father.....
> 
> I am trying to keep my head up but its SO hard! its all so fresh! I pray that he will change his mind and realize he does want to be with me.... :smcry:[/B]



I totally understand how you feel. When Simon my ex left for England two chistmas's ago and then dumped me for the same reason - it was bad! Things will get better which ever way this works out. I am now marrying a wonderful man who excepts me for who i am even when i am wearing no make up and sweat pants. Hang in there and start giving yourself that 150% because you are worth it.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 15 2008, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=689900


> Here's a "different" point of view.... from a guy...
> 
> 
> Take care of yourself and take those darn finals wumin...
> ...


I've never heard that one Steve - the clock one - I like it -I will always use it and probably thing of u ... awww how sentimental ...


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Lynda @ Dec 11 2008, 07:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=687652


> Krystal, put everything else behind you for now and concentrate on your finals only. I am sure you have worked very hard and you need to put *you* 1st right now. Trust me, from a wise old woman, everything else will fall into place.
> 
> 
> Good Luck, I know you will Ace it.
> ...


 Amen- take care of those finals first & foremost.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Krystal:

I hope you are doing well this week and focusing on school. After finals you can sort out everything else.

Thinking of YOU and sending positive thoughts and prayers your way!!
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am been very busy these past few days....

I did come back to take my finals and will be back home with my bf on Friday....we ARE still together....we had a long talk about it and things are better.....

My bf is NOT a bad guy at all...I didnt mean to make him seem like that....he is an amazing guy and has always stuck up for me (even when his mother and I didnt get alone, he stood up to her).....

I dont know if many of you have been in long distance relationships but they are tough!.....The stress of his family problems, and school and not knowing what his future held or if he would be able to provide for me in the long run got to him....but having spent the weekend together made him realize how much he loves me and how these next 3 semesters are completely worth it.....

You may be thinking that I am nieve (sp?) but I believe him....he has never been one to wear his heart on his sleeve or good with words and I know that if he truly was done he would have broken up with me....As for now I am taking everything one day at a time and not worrying about our relationship.....we both think that things are better right now and we will have the next 2 1/2 weeks together to enjoy eachothers company.....

As for his family, his parents adore me and have stuck up for me since the very beginning....

Thanks for all of the advice...I do appreciate it....


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Awww...Krystal...I'm so glad things are better with your bf. Relationships are SO hard and only you know what is right for you. I'm glad you were able to talk and work it out. Men can just be challenging sometimes to say the least....LOL. Lots of hugs to you and your bf! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Dec 16 2008, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690686


> Awww...Krystal...I'm so glad things are better with your bf. Relationships are SO hard and only you know what is right for you. I'm glad you were able to talk and work it out. Men can just be challenging sometimes to say the least....LOL. Lots of hugs to you and your bf! :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you Julie, I appreciate it....

And I think "challenging" would be putting it lightly!


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I am so glad that things are going a little better for you. I am VERY glad to hear his parents like you, that is so important. I remember how much my mother suffered all the years she was married to my dad, because his mother really hated her. Having your man's family liking you just makes life so much easier! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Yay! Thanks for the update Krystal - I'm glad things are going well. Stress (of any kind) can take it's toll on any relationship and I imagine that a long distance relationship would be doubly hard.

I'm glad that you were able to talk it out. My aunt and uncle were married for over 50 years before my uncle passed. She once told me and Mr CPK the following "if you can talk - you can work it out". After almost 22 years of marriage I can say without hesitation that she was absolutely right.

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Krystal, I'm so glad that things are looking up for you. I pray that things work out for you in such a way that you will ALWAYS be happy in your life and relationships. You gave yourself some great advice about taking things one day at a time. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Dec 16 2008, 10:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690697


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Dec 16 2008, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=690686





> Awww...Krystal...I'm so glad things are better with your bf. Relationships are SO hard and only you know what is right for you. I'm glad you were able to talk and work it out. Men can just be challenging sometimes to say the least....LOL. Lots of hugs to you and your bf! :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you Julie, I appreciate it....

And I think "challenging" would be putting it lightly!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I know...challenging is putting it lightly....hee hee!


----------

